# Nature Photography Site



## orchard (Dec 31, 2006)

I and a few others have been working a new site specifically for nature photographers to host their pictures online for free. We don't have many members yet and would like many others to join us. 

If you have any comments on the site or any questions please post them.  We want to make the website as useful as possible.

Link to site: http://naturefoto.org


----------



## Parago (Jan 1, 2007)

It's a neat idea, I like the site. What I noticed tho is that you don't really specify copyright terms and regulations when it comes to the posted photos on your site. I'd be scared to upload my pictures just because it doesn't really say anything about the fact that ripping them would be illegal, you know?! Maybe you could modify your 'rules and policies' page?!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 1, 2007)

*Welcome to NatureFoto, the best nature photography site!*

this statement sounds a bit too bold for me ... if not to say untrue. I know advertising in this world is important, but you should stay serious if you want to attract serious people.


----------



## orchard (Jan 1, 2007)

Parago said:


> It's a neat idea, I like the site. What I noticed tho is that you don't really specify copyright terms and regulations when it comes to the posted photos on your site. I'd be scared to upload my pictures just because it doesn't really say anything about the fact that ripping them would be illegal, you know?! Maybe you could modify your 'rules and policies' page?!


All images are the property of people who upload them. Thanks for the suggestion, we will add 'rules and policies' page.


----------



## orchard (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> *Welcome to NatureFoto, the best nature photography site!*
> 
> this statement sounds a bit too bold for me ... if not to say untrue. I know advertising in this world is important, but you should stay serious if you want to attract serious people.


It should not be understood in the exact way. There is a restaraunt near my house that has "world's best pizza".

On the other hand, I believe that we are the only nature photography site that allows not only to upload photos, but to rate them. We are working on many new exciting features.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 1, 2007)

orchard said:


> It should not be understood in the exact way. There is a restaraunt near my house that has "world's best pizza".
> 
> On the other hand, I believe that we are the only nature photography site that allows not only to upload photos, but to rate them. We are working on many new exciting features.



well, that was my guess, that you did not mean it 100% 

with my reply i just wanted to demonstrate that this could offend some people who have either seen or operate pages at least of the same quality.

Why not call it "the totally different site" instead of "the best site" or something similar? this might serve you better in advertising. 

After all photography is not pizza


----------

